
Valve announces Source 2 engine, free for developers - keyle
http://www.polygon.com/2015/3/3/8145273/valve-source-2-announcement-free-developers
======
nbaksalyar
Wow, so many good news for enthusiast game devs in recent days! Now that
Valve, Epic, and Unity made their engines free I think soon there'd be much
more great games from independent developers.

And it's really nice to see that recently announced Vulkan [1] would be
supported as well.

I hope that consequently it'll help get more active support for the new API
from major GPU vendors.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9136733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9136733)

